
Things I did to change a team's culture - eicnix
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/02/24/5-things-i-did-to-change-a-teams-culture/
======
zwischenzug
Another 'culture' post from my blog that got picked up by HN recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120462)

